# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, THUNDERBOLT



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Like stated above, today is the thunderbolt's one year birthday. Figured I would make this...

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP Thunderbolt :X

Lol shame this phone is solid. I picked up a GNexus and hated it, it only took me a week to realize how much better the Thunderbolt is. Need to box that Nexus up and return it now.


----------



## Philosophre (Jul 11, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> RIP Thunderbolt :X
> 
> Lol shame this phone is solid. I picked up a GNexus and hated it, it only took me a week to realize how much better the Thunderbolt is. Need to box that Nexus up and return it now.


Would you be able to breifly explain how this is so?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I know I went in to a corporate store last week to get a new sim card. I asked the girl helping me how the galaxy nexus was selling. She said to be honest not that great that the razr maxx was selling far better and the few she sold many brought it back to get a different phone.

I think this phone will be plagued with the same problems like the bolt was when it was first released. Beings the bolt was the first lte device we had many problems with losing data signal and random reboots. Every patch caused new problems. With the gn beings first phone with ics its having its problems. One major deal breaker is the battery life on them. It looks like the hype of the gn is wearing off and only true fans are sticking with it. You are starting to see them for sale more and more.

I think with the roms of ics that are out for the bolt. data isn't working but its showing that you don't need a dual core processor to run ics. I know I ran a few and was shocked at how well the bolt runs ics. So its like what's the point of the gn if older phones can run the same os that the gn does. Only thing going for it is Google wallet but I don't think its working right yet. I know when I get ics on my bolt I know I wont be looking for a new phone for awhile. They will have to come out with something spectacular and don't see that happening no time soon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Keep in mind though its vzw's job to push the droid line. I haven't seen a single commercial for the gnex. And also notice how she's pushing the raze instead of the rezound (which in my opinion and many others is a way better phone than the razr). But I digress. This is a bday party for the best phone ever made. Heeey hooooo


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I will have to dissagree as I have seen sales people push the iPhone more than any android phone including the Droid line.

Yes its our phones one year birthday. Would be nice to get ics as a present and tell those gnex ha in your face lol. Been a great year. Sure started out shaky but everything worked out in the end. I know I am going to buy a couple more and stash them away just in case something happends to this one and Verizon has no more to replace them with. Or a first phone for my son when he gets old enough for one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

Its been a year huh? That mean's Verizon shortened my renewal plan by a few months. I got this phone on release day and my new every two is coming up this November.

I gotta say it has worked out fairly well, I've really liked this phone but HTC and Verizon seem to feel guilty about it.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I wanted to get a new after my last one broke, the led notification stopped working, no big deal, but it would turn on for charging, or anything, so I was offered an early upgrade, just stuck with the bolt. This is my 5th, and it has been solid, so ill stick with it for a while, and ICS is right around the corner

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> RIP Thunderbolt :X
> 
> Lol shame this phone is solid. I picked up a GNexus and hated it, it only took me a week to realize how much better the Thunderbolt is. Need to box that Nexus up and return it now.


Yea i really could not agree with that statement less. The thunderbolt was the one of the best single core phones, once all the kinks got worked out. Unfortunately that didnt happen until the gingerbread update came out, just in time for it to have an outdated OS (tho i like sense 2.1 better than 3.0), and be 
outperformed by dual core phones with much more beautiful screens that have better battery life.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

dang a year already, kinda bored with the tbolt but at the same time there is nothing worth upgrading to, hopefully it will last me till decemember when i can renew my contract


----------



## Ssjswah (Mar 6, 2012)

Love this phone, sure beats the heck outta most phones

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Today is the actual birthday for my phone since I ordered it over the phone on actual release day with overnight shipping. I'm still on that original phone with no issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

The Gnexus has worse problems than the TBolt. Hardware problems that can't be fixed with a (late to the game) update.

Dual core cpu's hardly affect the average app since most of them are not optimized for multi-threading, much like the desktop multi-core race is proving to be pointless.

The Thunderbolt holds up very well today and really if you're running any custom AOSP rom for it, theres little to no reason to rush out and buy an ICS phone. This Bolt gets better signal, better battery life, and approx equal cpu performance on almost all single threaded apps. Not to mention, since the GNexus is pushing out 720p (with worse quality because it's Pentile) the GPU actually performs worse off than the TBolts because the bolts doesn't need to push as many pixels.

Overall, Thunderbolt was a great device. It was marred out the gates because it was the first LTE device. But today, especially with ICS officially on the way, this phone really has nothing wrong with it. If you REALLY are itching to move away from the Thunderbolt, wait for the Galaxy S3 to be announced and cross your fingers and toes that it comes to Verizon. It's going to be one hell of a bombshell phone.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Razr is pretty bad ass...its funny I went into the Verizon store a couple days ago and there are so many new phones out...the TB is definitely out of style these days....but still a great phone


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Another thread on the subject. I've got mine until March, 2012. Totally happy with it. Can't wait to see what phones will be out by then.

http://phandroid.com/2012/03/17/htc-thunderbolt-turns-1-year-old-today-do-you-still-have-the-first-us-4g-lte-device/


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

got my tbolt about a week after the release. I was thinking the other day, there is no phone that even comes close to what the tbolt provides for me. I debated getting the bionic, the razr, the rezound, and the gnex but in the end, there wasnt anything those phones offered that topped the tbolt. This may actually be the first phone I keep for a full 2 years (or until the htc one x comes out, and if it is pretty good).


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

I got my Bolt day one during my lunch break at work. I'll keep it around until at least November. Then it's buh bye...well maybe not. Depends on if there's a phone that's worth getting. I may just wait for the next Nexus phone with Jelly Bean. I'm not sure I want to deal with locked bootloaders and other bullshit anymore. I'm not pleased with HTC either. I'm a firm believer that if HTC hadn't been hounded across the Internet to upgrade it that TBolt wouldn't be getting ICS. So who knows what I'll do at this point when November hits.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

. I like my Galaxy Nexus. I'm currently helping a friend get into the rooting scene. Just browsing the Thunderbolt threads.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy birthday to the Mecha!!!  I still have and love my bolt and occasionally swap the sim card from my Rezound back to it. I tried the gnex but it had signal and battery problems that ended up being a deal breaker for me







the only reason I was looking for a new phone is because I didn't take very good care of my bolt and the screen is scratched really bad along with a weird spot in the middle







since it was 3 weeks old







I grabbed the Rezound off eBay and have loved every minute with it except we still don't have a RIL for AOSP or even s-off









Sent from my ***TAMPERED*** Rezound using RootzWiki


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive had my Tbolt since day one, an i am starting to look ahead to the next phone, but ive yet to really see a phone i like. Are there any good hot phones coming out in the next 9 months?


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

I got mine the day it came out. 3 bolts later and I'm happy as hell. To bad the build quality verys so much on them.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I got mine sometime around Easter last year. Wanted it when I went to Disney for the 4g to test it. Sadly my 4g radio only worked when charging. On my 4th one and still not dissappointed with the phone. Mostly because I thought we had issues till the Droid charge came out and thank my lucky stars didn't get that one.

I think this phone has a longer life than Verizon gave it. Its the first phone that I have that I don't have any desire to get anything new. Nothing catches my eye. Not even the gnex

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I got mine sometime around Easter last year. Wanted it when I went to Disney for the 4g to test it. Sadly my 4g radio only worked when charging. On my 4th one and still not dissappointed with the phone. Mostly because I thought we had issues till the Droid charge came out and thank my lucky stars didn't get that one.
> 
> I think this phone has a longer life than Verizon gave it. Its the first phone that I have that I don't have any desire to get anything new. Nothing catches my eye. Not even the gnex
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


The Gnex was "hot" when I came out, jut for the sheer fact it had ICS. After its been out, and reading about signal issues and other stuff, glad I didn't get it when they gave me the chance. This phone has every type of ROM out there, so who wouldn't like it, there is stuff for everyone

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

I got mine the weekend before easter, and I'm really happy I did. The dev community has been great, and it has so many features that still make it, imo, one of the best phones on the market: 4G, unlocked bootloader, 32 GB card, 8 MP camera, the kickstand, and soon-to-be ICS.

Really happy with this phone, my AOSP rom, and just everything . . .

It's going to be interesting to see what the next nexus is on vzw that introduces jellybean, because I might just stick with my TB til it dies.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I like the design and promise of amazing battery life on the RAZR MAXX, even if it is the worst name for a phone in the history of names and phones...but honestly, my 'Bolt is fast and buttery smooth, handles everything I ever throw at it, and gets me from the beginning to the end of my day no matter how much I play with it. I guess it would be cool to get two days, but I'm not greedy.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I couldn't be happier with my bolt. My upgrade will be go in a week or so, but there aren't any phones I like, razr maxx looked good, but the droid fighter will be out soon. May just get a backup bolt or start praying vzw gets gs3.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

Got mine a year ago today, too. Still awesome.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

